# Tank Size For Calvus Pair



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I am starting a Tanganyika tank which will probally one day be moved to a 125g but right now I am going to get a pair of white calvuses how many gallons do I need for these fish I have a limited area right now and I could fit a 44g pentagon or I was thinking of building my own tank from acrylic 60g 24x24x24 So would the 44g be good for a full grown pair of calvuses or what also what goes along with these that could fit in with them in a 60g or 44g. :help:


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Brichardis are good, so are lemons, and tropheus if you can aford them.


----------

